# I& d of intranasal abscess



## codedog (Nov 2, 2009)

Would cpt  code 30000 be th correct code for an I &D  of an intranasal abscess or would cpt code 10060? THANKS


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 3, 2009)

*Depends on approach*

As per CPT it all depends on the approach. If an internal approach is used then you code 30000.  If external approach use 10060.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Kanimozhi.Rajendran@omegahms.com (Nov 8, 2022)

Hi all.. a needle #18 inserted into small fluctuant region with moderate amount of pus expressed from rt inside nare. Here, this is bundled with em or which cpt is suitable.. kindly advise


----------

